# Boots Trailer gesucht...



## Hennesee81 (12. Januar 2009)

Weiß nicht ob das das richtige Forum dafür ist, aber falls mir jemand weiterhelfen kann oder es ins richtige Forum schieben kann wäre das nett!

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich einen günstigen Trailer für mein Boot bekomme?
Außer ebay, da finde ich nichts...

Gruß und Dank!


----------



## leguan8 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boots Trailer gesucht...*

was für einen trailer. was für ein boot.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boots Trailer gesucht...*

*boatshop24.com* z.B. :m
da sollte es doch genug Internet Verkaufsplattformen für Boote geben wo man auch Trailer kaufen kann .... dazu noch die Avis / DHD usw ...
sonst hier mal mit nen paar weiteren Infos ... ggf auch im boote-forum usw


----------



## gründler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boots Trailer gesucht...*

Hi guck mal bei
Grundmeier Straßentrailerbau *Lauenhagen* bei Stadthagen,Neuware wie gebraucht.
lg


----------



## Hennesee81 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boots Trailer gesucht...*

Trailer für mein 3,6 Meter Boot
Natürlich zum ziehen mit dem Auto, also kein Hafentrailer.


----------



## peene-pirat (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boots Trailer gesucht...*

moin,
ich bin neu hier und sag mal guten morgen an die angelgemeinde. 
ich habe die treeeed mal aufgeschnapt, um mal zu fragen, was ihr so von diesem recht günstigen hafentrailer haltet? ich will damit meine anka so ca 500m von garage zum wasser und zurück transportieren. meint ihr der reicht?
hier mal der Link zur bucht.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/190604492469?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Viele Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## tail_dancer (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boots Trailer gesucht...*



peene-pirat schrieb:


> moin,
> ich bin neu hier und sag mal guten morgen an die angelgemeinde.
> ich habe die treeeed mal aufgeschnapt, um mal zu fragen, was ihr so von diesem recht günstigen hafentrailer haltet? ich will damit meine anka so ca 500m von garage zum wasser und zurück transportieren. meint ihr der reicht?
> hier mal der Link zur bucht.
> ...



so einen kann ich dir falls interesse besteht ggf. noch anbieten!


----------



## peene-pirat (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boots Trailer gesucht...*

hallo _tail_dancer,
okay, aber das sagt mir leider noch nicht, ob die dinger was taugen. Passt da ne Anka rauf?
wieviel würdest du denn für deinen inklusive versand haben wollen?

grüße,
Stephan
_


----------



## tail_dancer (28. August 2012)

*AW: Boots Trailer gesucht...*



peene-pirat schrieb:


> hallo _tail_dancer,
> okay, aber das sagt mir leider noch nicht, ob die dinger was taugen. Passt da ne Anka rauf?
> wieviel würdest du denn für deinen inklusive versand haben wollen?
> 
> ...



du hast vermutlich jetzt schon einen oder?
wenn nicht, wie gross ist deine "Anka" denn? habe ein 3,50m Schlauchboot drauf gehabt!


----------



## Stxkx1978 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Boots Trailer gesucht...*

ich habe auch die ganze zeit gesucht und dann anfang des jahres einen brenderup neu gekauft.gebraucht und uralt gingen trailer für das boot für 500-700€ weg.habe dann für 899€ nen NEUEN brenderup 650 bezahlt.kannst mal bei denen auf der seite nach nem händler in deiner nähe schauen,habe ich genauso gemacht.
bei dir dürfte eine nummer kleiner schon passen.die 550er gibt es für 650-700€ glaube ich.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## tail_dancer (29. August 2012)

*AW: Boots Trailer gesucht...*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> ich habe auch die ganze zeit gesucht und dann anfang des jahres einen brenderup neu gekauft.gebraucht und uralt gingen trailer für das boot für 500-700€ weg.habe dann für 899€ nen NEUEN brenderup 650 bezahlt.kannst mal bei denen auf der seite nach nem händler in deiner nähe schauen,habe ich genauso gemacht.
> bei dir dürfte eine nummer kleiner schon passen.die 550er gibt es für 650-700€ glaube ich.
> 
> Gruss
> Daniel




das muss ich mir mal merken, bin auch noch auf der suche nach einem anderen trailer  DANKE für den tipp


----------



## tail_dancer (30. August 2012)

*AW: Boots Trailer gesucht...*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> ich habe auch die ganze zeit gesucht und dann anfang des jahres einen brenderup neu gekauft.gebraucht und uralt gingen trailer für das boot für 500-700€ weg.habe dann für 899€ nen NEUEN brenderup 650 bezahlt.kannst mal bei denen auf der seite nach nem händler in deiner nähe schauen,habe ich genauso gemacht.
> bei dir dürfte eine nummer kleiner schon passen.die 550er gibt es für 650-700€ glaube ich.
> 
> Gruss
> Daniel




das klingt gut...wo hast du deinen trailer dann denn nun gekauft?  würde mich über händlerkontaktadressen freuen


----------

